# Selenium Umlaute



## scaary (31. Okt 2010)

Hiho,

Ich habe ein Problem mit Selenium:
Seit neustem werden einige Felder auf Umlaute umgestellt, die ich durchlaufen soll.... .

Leider wirft Selenium mir dann den Fehler, die entsprechende Auswahl nicht zu finden.

Ich verwende beim Client die Versionen 1.01, und beim Server die Version 1.03.

Java und Netbeans, sowie Firefox und IE (Beide probiert) jeweils auf den neusten Versionen.

Hat da vllt jemand einen Vorschlag?

Thx,
Scaary


----------



## diel2001 (2. Nov 2010)

Vermutlich wird es wie in HTML gehandhabt 

```
&uuml; //ü
```


----------



## scaary (3. Nov 2010)

Hi,
mhh, das hab ich probniert, hat leider nicht funktioniert.... .

Trotzdem Danke.


----------

